# First knife



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 5, 2017)

Well a successful venture into knife making I'd say. I didn't make the steel but everything else I managed to get figured out. The blade is 1095 and 15n20 handles are cherry burl. Definitely had fun making it, already have requests from family for one.

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice job Nick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice job shaping the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 8, 2017)

Pfffft! I am so jealous on you lads making first knives these days. Back when I started, there weren't so many knifemakers on the web like @Tclem and @robert flynt and others.
Mine looks like a sharpened nail compared to this one!
Great job! Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 8, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Nice job shaping the handle.



All with rasps and files. Too easy to take too much off with other tools and with it being burl tends to tear out ect...safer not to screw it up that way lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice, work. I like the handle. Makes me want to get some of the cherry burl I have around in the wood pile into a format that I can actually use it.


----------



## Greg W (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks great. Nice spacing on the pins. 1095 and 15n20 is sure pretty.


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 19, 2017)

Needs more pins.....


Just kidding, great looking knife!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 20, 2017)

Well done !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 20, 2017)

Well done Nick! I have my first coming up in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 22, 2017)

Why did I not know sooner that there was a knifemaking show on TV? Kinda wish they'd leave more time for the forgers to do their best though! Ran across it last night while the wife was out. Only time I can watch things I like!


----------

